# Replacing Short Queen Mattress



## dhdb

Just bought our 301BQ last year and looking to replace the short queen mattress already. I'm really nervous with the foam mattress. Would prefer to stay with a traditional mattress. Any thoughts and experience with replacing the mattress would be appreciated.


----------



## bka4tcu

I have the same 301BQ and wanted to get a longer mattress. The problem I saw was that a longer mattress would keep the slide from closing all the way. I did not want to have to move the mattress off the bed each time we left a CG or headed out on a trip.

So, I kept the original mattress, added a 3" memory foam topper and added a 6" piece of foam that was the depth and width of the mattress. The extra piece of foam goes at the top of the bed and extends the mattress to standard Queen length. The piece of foam easily stores on top of the bed when traveling and we are able to use regular queen size sheets.

I bought my topper and the 6" piece from http://www.foamonline.com/ The site explains how to measure and the different types of foam available. You can also have the peice wrapped to extend the durability.

We have been very happy with the modification to the mattress.


----------



## Jewellfamily

bka4tcu said:


> I have the same 301BQ and wanted to get a longer mattress. The problem I saw was that a longer mattress would keep the slide from closing all the way. I did not want to have to move the mattress off the bed each time we left a CG or headed out on a trip.
> 
> So, I kept the original mattress, added a 3" memory foam topper and added a 6" piece of foam that was the depth and width of the mattress. The extra piece of foam goes at the top of the bed and extends the mattress to standard Queen length. The piece of foam easily stores on top of the bed when traveling and we are able to use regular queen size sheets.
> 
> I bought my topper and the 6" piece from http://www.foamonline.com/ The site explains how to measure and the different types of foam available. You can also have the peice wrapped to extend the durability.
> 
> We have been very happy with the modification to the mattress.


Out of curiosity, what was the price range you paid for the 3" memory foam topper?


----------



## Camping Family From MI

I ordered our traditional mattress from a small local store. They special ordered a custom size (king short -- made to our Outback slide-out measurements). It took us about 6 weeks to get it; but worked out great last summer.

I have also seen the queen short traditional innerspring mattress at the RV dealership.

Hope this helps.

Kelly


----------



## raynardo

I simply bought two swim noodles and dropped them between the head of the mattress and the wall. It works perfectly and was extremely inexpensive.

And if worse comes to worse, I can use them for watersports!


----------



## alpine

I bought a bed in a box from Walmart and cut the end off. Surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## Traveling Tek

We replaced our lousy foam mattress (brochure said we should have an inner spring, so Keystone pad for the replacement) with a custom built one. I ended up stuffing about 4 inches of foam from the old matress at the top of the new one to make it longer. Leads me to believe that possibly a regular mattress will fit? Heres the link so you can see pix and stuff.

http://travelingtek.com/2010/10/28/new-mattress/


----------



## egregg57

Traveling Tek said:


> We replaced our lousy foam mattress (brochure said we should have an inner spring, so Keystone pad for the replacement) with a custom built one. I ended up stuffing about 4 inches of foam from the old matress at the top of the new one to make it longer. Leads me to believe that possibly a regular mattress will fit? Heres the link so you can see pix and stuff.
> 
> http://travelingtek.com/2010/10/28/new-mattress/


 we added a foam topper we bought from Walmart. It is surprisingly comfortable and was pretty inexensive. Give it a shot!

Eric


----------



## Dub

Memory foam toppers are definitely cheaper and better...Sams Club has one that's amazing for $99. I had two twin mattresses custom made for the bunks in the back, each was the normal prices + $35/cut (length/width)


----------



## bka4tcu

I think I paid about $99 for the topper and $45 for the piece of foam.


----------



## Traveling Tek

my mattress was just foam and it caved in. No memory topper was going to fix that. It happen twice. Once they sent us a new mattress and the second time they sent us a check. The paperwork specifically said Deluxe Inner Spring mattress right on it and we had a foam one. I posted pix of the old one with the center caved in.


----------

